# Ubuntu booting into single user mode?



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have no pass or user name for this new Dell 8100 iv received with ubuntu.

How do i boot into single-user mode?

Not sure if this computer has wubi or ubuntu ,don't know the difference or if i would matter but i know it has one or the other.

I tried to reboot the computer following the instructions to push Esc when i saw the ''GRUB'' loading but nothing seems to work.

I don't know if im doing it right.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it has WUBI, then it also has Windows. Otherwise, it makes no difference.

Why don't you install a new version of Ubuntu and start fresh if this is to be your machine?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I get to a menu when i push esc a few times right after the dell bios thing is done loading i got 5 options but for some reason my arrow keys wont work ,i can push esc but my arrows don't want to work? 

Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-13-generic
Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-13-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu 9.04, memtesest86+

im assuming i need to get to the first recovery mode but my arrows...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to install i new version but iv never made a Linux copy

I have CD-Rs and some DVD+R Double Layers

can i make a copy with any of these?

What software do i need to burn it , daemon tools?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can download a nice iso image from the Ubuntu site and then burn it to CD *as an image*. If that phrase means nothing to you, then use this burner to make the CD:

Standalone ISO Burner (Be sure to check the "Finalize" box.)

Just unzip it and run it right out of the folder.

Then, boot up with the Ubuntu CD. You will boot into a "live" version of Ubuntu running from RAM and the CD. The option to install it will be a shortcut on the desktop. You will have a step duing installation where it asks you how you want to partition. Use that chance to remove all the partitions, make new ones, and then continue with your own installation.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well i finally downloaded it took about 2 hours.

It's in winrar archive with allot of other folders like 13 of them ,how should i put these into the iso program. 

Do i unzip to a folder on my desk top and then choose that folder from the ISO program to be burned?

Will it matter if i bunched the ISO files into 1 folder?

Well i didn't do that yet because i don't want to waste a CD but the unzipped ISO's are on my desk top im just not sure what to do with them.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I burned it anyways ,it was more simple than i thought 

I boot to the CD and i get the ''choose language list'' so i guess thats good. I didn't go much further than that.

How should i go about a full installation ,the last installation was full i think ,i would like this one to be also.


----------



## emoric (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen disk images as multiple .rar files but I don't think those came from Ubuntu themselves. I would use the mirrors provided at Ubuntu's website. It should simply be .iso file.


----------



## emoric (Jul 28, 2006)

guy2 said:


> I burned it anyways ,it was more simple than i thought
> 
> I boot to the CD and i get the ''choose language list'' so i guess thats good. I didn't go much further than that.
> 
> How should i go about a full installation ,the last installation was full i think ,i would like this one to be also.


The Ubuntu set up is extremely simple in my opinion. Some may even say easier to install then Windows. 
Just follow the prompts, you will mostly use the default options for the entire installation. It will ask for location, keyboard set up, etc. The only tricky part you make run into is the partitioning. Since this is a fresh install and new computer, I would let Ubuntu take over the entire disk. This will be an option by default. This way, you won't have to worry about 'what is "/" and "/home" or what should I use? "ext3" or "ext4"? What is "swap"? Do I need it?'

Ha! Lost ya, yet?
Trust me, its more simply then you think. I've been using it for 3 years now.

Have fun!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

guy2 said:


> I burned it anyways ,it was more simple than i thought
> 
> I boot to the CD and i get the ''choose language list'' so i guess thats good. I didn't go much further than that.
> 
> How should i go about a full installation ,the last installation was full i think ,i would like this one to be also.


Can you provide a link to where you got this download? It should have been a CD image in the form of an iso file. I've never seen any rar files at the site.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure i downloaded this from the Ubuntu site ,iv learned my lessons the hard way downloading from strange places.

Al give all the details i can about the file i downloaded ,my browser is Google chrome set to start up in that command used in properties -incognito so it doesn't save history ,or at least that's what i think. I made a mistake it's not a rar it's zipped ,i got confused with the rar options. If you know a way i can back track to the download location let me know because id like to know.

Ubuntu 9.10 desktop-i386

ISO 9660 Joliet archive

Total files 161

Total length 722,722,880

Packed length 722,722,880 

Type Winrar archive

Folder Path C:\computer\Desktop

size 686MB


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried to install a full partition and im getting ERRORS

ERROR INFORMATION the kernel about modifications to partitions /dev/sda1--Device or resources busy.
This means won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 untill you reboot -- so you shouldn't
mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.

ignore/cancel

ignore...

The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.

and the first time i put the CD in i got warnings about bad sectors on the hard drive

if it's a bad hard drive can i just run live CD? What about a wireless adapter using the live CD?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, you can still use the CD if the hard drive is bad. But that would mean that you would have to install your wireless each time you booted up.

You don't seem surprized about the drive. Was it having problems?

Are you sure you are running from the CD? You may not be able to change partitions because you are using them by booting from them. Is there a shortcut on the desktop to install Ubuntu?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope i'm not shocked that the hard drive is done for ,but i'm feel pretty optimistic right now since it's obviously running without it. What i do know about this machine is my mother got it free from her boss and they can sure beat up computers ever since i can remember they've always had a room full of the same old broken computers. From my mother to my brother and his friend ,now that it's broke i have it. 

hard drive utility program said 4.5 years running time with 283 bad sectors ,so yeah.

This would be pretty cool having a working computer with no hard drive and all.

So do you think Ubuntu would be the best linux option for this seeing how there is no hard drive.

Is there more options for the wireless adapter so i don't have to install it every time. I have a 320g mass storage and im buying a cheap USB stick tomorrow ,possible to manage it with usb or any other memory device?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you want to try running Linux with no drive, Knoppix may be a better option. It has a "persistence" setting and option that allows you to save changes to a USB stick or floppy so that the changes you make between boots are not lost. It is also the only one designed from the ground up to run from CD/DVD, and the DVD version has almost 9 GB's of software already installed.

Whether it will save your wireless adaper between boots is another question, but it has loads of adapter drivers included, so it may install it automatically when you boot.

It is by far my favorite "diskless" operating system.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well ,downloaded it 

It's got a funny feeling to it with the penguin and colored text on boot up

Iv also picked up 2 hp 4GB sticks so i can save

now all iv got to do is get my usb network going


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

question?

I have these 4 unknown files from the ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN zip on my desk top ,i did not need these as the live cd works great ''so far''... I have no idea what they do or if i should keep them.

Cant find info on these guys ,my best guess is that their padding files?

ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso.md5
ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso.md5.a
ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso.sha1
ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso.sha1.a


----------

